# How to make it up to a girl (friend)



## yusuo (Aug 6, 2012)

Ive been friends with this girl for ages, we've had issues in the past but recently we were really good friends..... until I fucked up by lying to her. I miss chatting to her and really want to do something extravagant to apologise. 

Im not rich so cant do something truly amazing, I'm a student, very broke lol, so please guys give me some ideas on how I can make it up to her, something thats cool and unique, im out of ideas that dont include food or something cheesy like flowers. Please guys, thanks


----------



## emigre (Aug 6, 2012)

Do a erotic naked scarf dance for her.


----------



## kevan (Aug 6, 2012)

Be honest. Say sorry to her and mean it. If she's smart she'll be able to tell if you mean it.

No really always works for me


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 6, 2012)

Something that all the girls I know like is something that was made by you, it depends on the personality of the girl too, but most girls just love it when a guy actually tries making something for them, they usually enjoy cute things too, perhaps give her something that has value to you, like an old medal, etc... Something that has special meaning to you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 6, 2012)

Have emigre do an erotic naked scarf dance for her.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 6, 2012)

Just be upfront and apologize; she'll appreciate it more than any extravagant show, and it's cost effective, perfect for any broke student.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 6, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Just be upfront and apologize; she'll appreciate it more than any extravagant show, and it's cost effective, perfect for any broke student.


Yeah, tried that first, didn't work, Our problems in the past were because of this, she says that she understands that i'm sorry but that doesnt cover it, 
I wanted to do something really amazing, to show her how much shes worth to me


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thrust your crotch in her face repeatedly whilst shouting "BANZAI!"


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 6, 2012)

Make a sacrifice, show that you cared and still do.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2012)

Be a total jackass and make her jealous.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 6, 2012)

Sacrifice a small lamb in front of her eyes in the glorious name of Satan?


----------



## yusuo (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry, my mistake for thinking that I would get a serious reply on a forum full of 13 year old boys


----------



## Jax (Aug 6, 2012)

Flowers and a sincere apology.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 6, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Sorry, my mistake for thinking that I would get a serious reply on a forum full of 13 year old boys


I gave my honest opinion. z.z
It usually works when my friends are mad at me, well, mainly girlfriends, but also friends at times.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Aug 6, 2012)

Ignore those pesky unicorns. 

Well if you sincerely apologized already and she won't take it, there's no real point buying it out of her. Move on and accept it. Plus, if she finds out that you're done trying, she might just try to come back for you? Money shouldn't be a real factor in this.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 6, 2012)

Women don't respect a groveler, don't do a single thing


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2012)

Go in front her house with chocolates, get a blender, go in front of her, blend the chocolates, put milk in there, and give her a chocolate milk, and ask her to come back with you.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Give her the silent treatment.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 6, 2012)

Lying? lolyoufuckedup.

Nah, but seriously just apologize and maybe go see a movie or something fun. It should all be good after that.


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 6, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Give her the silent treatment.


That'd make it worse. It'll seem like you are being cold towards her, and that never ends well.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Take her to mcdonald's and tell her she can have anything off the pound saver menu.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 6, 2012)

To be completely honest, no extravagant show is going to do anything to fix this. You say that lying was also a problem before, so what she's seeing is a major trust issue. There's nothing you can do apart from talk it out. Try for friendship. Keep yourself in the picture, even if it's at a distance. Give her the time she needs to remember the good parts over the bad. Don't just tell her that you'll change things: you're going to have to show her that you mean what you say. 

Good luck.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 6, 2012)

Trust this guy, he knows his shit.


----------



## bowser (Aug 6, 2012)

Put up a public apology on Facebook.

Or link her to this thread to show her how serious you are.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2012)

bowser said:


> Put up a public apology on Facebook.


Any woman even remotely impressed by such an act is not worth anyone's attention. Facebook apologies, what happened to self-respect, what happened to talking face-to-face?

Knock on her door, get on one knee, apologize, perhaps give her some flowers, ask her out for a coffee and explain - no bullshit, just the truth. Honesty is more valuable than a pack of chocolates, you need to make her "feel" that you'd never do such a thing again and that you're honest and sincere.

If that doesn't work... well... give it time. Perhaps you're pressing her too much.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> bowser said:
> 
> 
> > Put up a public apology on Facebook.
> ...



This, plus actually back up your claims.


----------



## Lastly (Aug 7, 2012)

The greatest gift of them are the ones that are worthless on the market. Chocolates and flowers are too common and generic nowadays. Express your inner feelings creatively. I once helped a friend with a similar issue. His partner loved musics so I created a short animation briefly summarizing their past experience and stuff it along with a favorite album of hers -- except the album was a shell. The songs inside were all her favorite's artist songs,but song by my friend with a message showing how sorry he is. The animation would play and he would knock on her door when she's finish.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 7, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> To be completely honest, no extravagant show is going to do anything to fix this. You say that lying was also a problem before, so what she's seeing is a major trust issue. There's nothing you can do apart from talk it out. Try for friendship. Keep yourself in the picture, even if it's at a distance. Give her the time she needs to remember the good parts over the bad. Don't just tell her that you'll change things: you're going to have to show her that you mean what you say.
> 
> Good luck.




THIS from personal experience is the best advice anyone can give in this situation. An extravagant show is only a band-aid...one that might make it worse anyway. 

You have already made your apology. At this point, you just need to give her space, and give her some time to sort out her own feelings. Maybe it would be good for you to do the same. To figure out where your friendship is going, and where you want it to go. Do some soul searching of your own, and try to sort it out after giving her about a week. She might come to you before then. In that case, you LISTEN. You don't interrupt, you don't correct. You zip your lip, and you listen until she's done saying her piece, or she asks you a question. Seriously, the listening is the most important part. I can't emphasize this enough. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 7, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Ive been friends with this girl for ages, we've had issues in the past but recently we were really good friends..... until I fucked up by lying to her. I miss chatting to her and really want to do something extravagant to apologise.
> 
> Im not rich so cant do something truly amazing, I'm a student, very broke lol, so please guys give me some ideas on how I can make it up to her, something thats cool and unique, im out of ideas that dont include food or something cheesy like flowers. Please guys, thanks



I, too have had many problems with different girls in the past. Not going to mention any names, but there was one girl i REALLY liked. Guess what? She broke up. Than, there was another one that I again, REALLY liked and she rejected me. (Still like her now) but the first one I liked I feel like I have had a hard time with her, too! I'm just wondering what to do because i have a really strong friendship with her sister. Part of me just wants to talk to her again. Another wants me to hug her or something cute like that. My THIRD part wants me to just talk to her about it and try to fix things that way. I would highly suggest my third option which I might use to save my friendship with this girl that broke up with me!


----------

